# Frage: Wie in PS Farbe "Silber" erzeugen?



## Bildermann (15. Dezember 2004)

... wer kann mir sagen wie ich mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm die Farbe "silber" erzielen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

das geht wie bei allen Metallen oder auch Kunststoffen nur mit schönen, passenden
Reflexionen, Licht und Schatten, die den Glanz und die Plastizität eben simulieren.
Je nach Verarbeitung (Oberflächeneigenschaften) des gewünschten Materials musst
du auch mit Strukturen arbeiten.

Ein Beispiel für die Arbeitsweise findest du im Videotutorial "Chromtext".
Natürlich gibt es noch viele Wege mehr, die zum Ziel führen können.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## velvetDarkness (15. Dezember 2004)

Oder - falls du "Silber" als Schmuckfarbe beim Drucken meinst:
In den Kanälen einen neuen Kanal anlegen - du kannst da auch Pantone-Farben auswählen die der Drucker dann kennen sollte. Ich würde ihn aber auch darauf aufmerksam machen und ihn fragen ob er eine z.b. Fünfarb-Maschine (Cyan Magenta Geld Schwarz + dein Silber) hat.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Dezember 2004)

velvetDarkness hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fünfarb-Maschine (Cyan Magenta *Geld* Schwarz + dein Silber) hat.



Sag mir bitte SOFORT, wo die Druckerei ist und was der Druck kostet 

OT


----------



## Bildermann (16. Dezember 2004)

... erst einmal herzlichen Dank! Ich werde es mir mal näher ansehen ...


----------

